# [Disque dur] Nouveau disque dur introuvable

## Naoli

Bonjour.

J ai insere un nouveau disque dur sata sur ma machine pour transferer des donnees. 

Jusque la mon archi est 

sda1 winXP

sda2 winXP

sda3 etendue

sda5 linux boot

sda6 linux swap

sda7 linux 

Tout ca sur le meme disque dur jusqu a present.

Ce que je cherche c est a monter le nouveau disque pour le copier. Mais je ne le trouve pas.

Un ls /dev donne

```

GENTOO naoli # ls /dev

ataraid        hde         ptycd    radio15    st1l    ttyS24   vcs34

atibm          hde1        ptyce    radio16    st1m    ttyS25   vcs35

audio          hde10       ptycf    radio17    stderr  ttyS26   vcs36

audio1         hde11       ptyd0    radio18    stdin   ttyS27   vcs37

audio2         hde12       ptyd1    radio19    stdout  ttyS28   vcs38

audio3         hde13       ptyd2    radio2     tts     ttyS29   vcs39

audioctl       hde14       ptyd3    radio20    tty     ttys3    vcs4

aztcd0         hde15       ptyd4    radio21    tty0    ttyS3    vcs40

bpcd           hde16       ptyd5    radio22    tty1    ttyS30   vcs41

cciss          hde17       ptyd6    radio23    tty10   ttyS31   vcs42

cdrom          hde18       ptyd7    radio24    tty11   ttyS32   vcs43

cdrom1         hde19       ptyd8    radio25    tty12   ttyS33   vcs44

cdroms         hde2        ptyd9    radio26    tty13   ttyS34   vcs45

cdrw           hde20       ptyda    radio27    tty14   ttyS35   vcs46

cdu535         hde3        ptydb    radio28    tty15   ttyS36   vcs47

cm206cd0       hde4        ptydc    radio29    tty16   ttyS37   vcs48

console        hde5        ptydd    radio3     tty17   ttyS38   vcs49

core           hde6        ptyde    radio30    tty18   ttyS39   vcs5

dsp            hde7        ptydf    radio31    tty19   ttys4    vcs50

dsp1           hde8        ptye0    radio32    tty2    ttyS4    vcs51

dsp2           hde9        ptye1    radio33    tty20   ttyS40   vcs52

dsp3           hdf         ptye2    radio34    tty21   ttyS41   vcs53

dvd            hdf1        ptye3    radio35    tty22   ttyS42   vcs54

dvd1           hdf10       ptye4    radio36    tty23   ttyS43   vcs55

dvdrw          hdf11       ptye5    radio37    tty24   ttyS44   vcs56

eda            hdf12       ptye6    radio38    tty25   ttyS45   vcs57

eda1           hdf13       ptye7    radio39    tty26   ttyS46   vcs58

eda2           hdf14       ptye8    radio4     tty27   ttyS47   vcs59

eda3           hdf15       ptye9    radio40    tty28   ttys5    vcs6

eda4           hdf16       ptyea    radio41    tty29   ttyS5    vcs60

eda5           hdf17       ptyeb    radio42    tty3    ttys6    vcs61

eda6           hdf18       ptyec    radio43    tty30   ttyS6    vcs62

eda7           hdf19       ptyed    radio44    tty31   ttys7    vcs63

eda8           hdf2        ptyee    radio45    tty32   ttyS7    vcs7

edb            hdf20       ptyef    radio46    tty33   ttys8    vcsa

edb1           hdf3        ptyp0    radio47    tty34   ttyS8    vcsa0

edb2           hdf4        ptyp1    radio48    tty35   ttys9    vcsa1

edb3           hdf5        ptyp2    radio49    tty36   ttyS9    vcsa12

edb4           hdf6        ptyp3    radio5     tty37   ttysa    vcsa13

edb5           hdf7        ptyp4    radio50    tty38   ttysb    vcsa14

edb6           hdf8        ptyp5    radio51    tty39   ttysc    vcsa15

edb7           hdf9        ptyp6    radio52    tty4    ttysd    vcsa16

edb8           hdg         ptyp7    radio53    tty40   ttyse    vcsa17

evms           hdg1        ptyp8    radio54    tty41   ttysf    vcsa18

fb0            hdg10       ptyp9    radio55    tty42   ttyt0    vcsa19

fb0autodetect  hdg11       ptypa    radio56    tty43   ttyt1    vcsa2

fb0current     hdg12       ptypb    radio57    tty44   ttyt2    vcsa20

fb1            hdg13       ptypc    radio58    tty45   ttyt3    vcsa21

fb1autodetect  hdg14       ptypd    radio59    tty46   ttyt4    vcsa22

fb1current     hdg15       ptype    radio6     tty47   ttyt5    vcsa23

fb2            hdg16       ptypf    radio60    tty48   ttyt6    vcsa24

fb2autodetect  hdg17       ptyq0    radio61    tty49   ttyt7    vcsa25

fb2current     hdg18       ptyq1    radio62    tty5    ttyt8    vcsa26

fb3            hdg19       ptyq2    radio63    tty50   ttyt9    vcsa27

fb3autodetect  hdg2        ptyq3    radio7     tty51   ttyta    vcsa28

fb3current     hdg20       ptyq4    radio8     tty52   ttytb    vcsa29

fb4            hdg3        ptyq5    radio9     tty53   ttytc    vcsa3

fb4autodetect  hdg4        ptyq6    ram        tty54   ttytd    vcsa30

fb4current     hdg5        ptyq7    ram0       tty55   ttyte    vcsa31

fb5            hdg6        ptyq8    ram1       tty56   ttytf    vcsa32

fb5autodetect  hdg7        ptyq9    ram10      tty57   ttyu0    vcsa33

fb5current     hdg8        ptyqa    ram11      tty58   ttyu1    vcsa34

fb6            hdg9        ptyqb    ram12      tty59   ttyu2    vcsa35

fb6autodetect  hdh         ptyqc    ram13      tty6    ttyu3    vcsa36

fb6current     hdh1        ptyqd    ram14      tty60   ttyu4    vcsa37

fb7            hdh10       ptyqe    ram15      tty61   ttyu5    vcsa38

fb7autodetect  hdh11       ptyqf    ram16      tty62   ttyu6    vcsa39

fb7current     hdh12       ptyr0    ram2       tty63   ttyu7    vcsa4

fd             hdh13       ptyr1    ram3       tty7    ttyu8    vcsa40

fd0            hdh14       ptyr2    ram4       tty8    ttyu9    vcsa41

fd0CompaQ      hdh15       ptyr3    ram5       tty9    ttyua    vcsa42

fd0d360        hdh16       ptyr4    ram6       ttya0   ttyub    vcsa43

fd0h1200       hdh17       ptyr5    ram7       ttya1   ttyuc    vcsa44

fd0h1440       hdh18       ptyr6    ram8       ttya2   ttyud    vcsa45

fd0h1476       hdh19       ptyr7    ram9       ttya3   ttyue    vcsa46

fd0h1494       hdh2        ptyr8    random     ttya4   ttyuf    vcsa47

fd0h1600       hdh20       ptyr9    rd         ttya5   ttyv0    vcsa48

fd0h360        hdh3        ptyra    rmidi0     ttya6   ttyv1    vcsa49

fd0h410        hdh4        ptyrb    rmidi1     ttya7   ttyv2    vcsa5

fd0h420        hdh5        ptyrc    rmidi2     ttya8   ttyv3    vcsa50

fd0h720        hdh6        ptyrd    rmidi3     ttya9   ttyv4    vcsa51

fd0h880        hdh7        ptyre    rtc        ttyaa   ttyv5    vcsa52

fd0u1040       hdh8        ptyrf    sbpcd      ttyab   ttyv6    vcsa53

fd0u1120       hdh9        ptys0    sbpcd0     ttyac   ttyv7    vcsa54

fd0u1440       ida         ptys1    sbpcd1     ttyad   ttyv8    vcsa55

fd0u1600       ide         ptys2    sbpcd2     ttyae   ttyv9    vcsa56

fd0u1680       initctl     ptys3    sbpcd3     ttyaf   ttyva    vcsa57

fd0u1722       inotify     ptys4    scd0       ttyb0   ttyvb    vcsa58

fd0u1743       inportbm    ptys5    scd1       ttyb1   ttyvc    vcsa59

fd0u1760       input       ptys6    scd10      ttyb2   ttyvd    vcsa6

fd0u1840       ippp0       ptys7    scd11      ttyb3   ttyve    vcsa60

fd0u1920       ippp1       ptys8    scd12      ttyb4   ttyvf    vcsa61

fd0u2880       ippp2       ptys9    scd13      ttyb5   ttyw0    vcsa62

fd0u3200       ippp3       ptysa    scd14      ttyb6   ttyw1    vcsa63

fd0u3520       ippp4       ptysb    scd15      ttyb7   ttyw2    vcsa7

fd0u360        ippp5       ptysc    scd16      ttyb8   ttyw3    video

fd0u3840       ippp6       ptysd    scd2       ttyb9   ttyw4    video0

fd0u720        ippp7       ptyse    scd3       ttyba   ttyw5    video1

fd0u800        isdn0       ptysf    scd4       ttybb   ttyw6    video10

fd0u820        isdn1       ptyt0    scd5       ttybc   ttyw7    video11

fd0u830        isdn2       ptyt1    scd6       ttybd   ttyw8    video12

fd1            isdn3       ptyt2    scd7       ttybe   ttyw9    video13

fd1CompaQ      isdn4       ptyt3    scd8       ttybf   ttywa    video14

fd1d360        isdn5       ptyt4    scd9       ttyc0   ttywb    video15

fd1h1200       isdn6       ptyt5    sda        ttyc1   ttywc    video16

fd1h1440       isdn7       ptyt6    sda1       ttyc2   ttywd    video17

fd1h1476       isdnctrl0   ptyt7    sda10      ttyc3   ttywe    video18

fd1h1494       isdnctrl1   ptyt8    sda11      ttyc4   ttywf    video19

fd1h1600       isdnctrl2   ptyt9    sda12      ttyc5   ttyx0    video2

fd1h360        isdnctrl3   ptyta    sda13      ttyc6   ttyx1    video20

fd1h410        isdnctrl4   ptytb    sda14      ttyc7   ttyx2    video21

fd1h420        isdnctrl5   ptytc    sda15      ttyc8   ttyx3    video22

fd1h720        isdnctrl6   ptytd    sda2       ttyc9   ttyx4    video23

fd1h880        isdnctrl7   ptyte    sda3       ttyca   ttyx5    video24

fd1u1040       isdninfo    ptytf    sda4       ttycb   ttyx6    video25

fd1u1120       jbm         ptyu0    sda5       ttycc   ttyx7    video26

fd1u1440       kmem        ptyu1    sda6       ttycd   ttyx8    video27

fd1u1600       kmsg        ptyu2    sda7       ttyce   ttyx9    video28

fd1u1680       lmscd       ptyu3    sda8       ttycf   ttyxa    video29

fd1u1722       log         ptyu4    sda9       ttyd0   ttyxb    video3

fd1u1743       logibm      ptyu5    sdb        ttyd1   ttyxc    video30

fd1u1760       loop        ptyu6    sdb1       ttyd2   ttyxd    video31

fd1u1840       loop0       ptyu7    sdb10      ttyd3   ttyxe    video32

fd1u1920       loop1       ptyu8    sdb11      ttyd4   ttyxf    video33

fd1u2880       loop2       ptyu9    sdb12      ttyd5   ttyy0    video34

fd1u3200       loop3       ptyua    sdb13      ttyd6   ttyy1    video35

fd1u3520       loop4       ptyub    sdb14      ttyd7   ttyy2    video36

fd1u360        loop5       ptyuc    sdb15      ttyd8   ttyy3    video37

fd1u3840       loop6       ptyud    sdb2       ttyd9   ttyy4    video38

fd1u720        loop7       ptyue    sdb3       ttyda   ttyy5    video39

fd1u800        lp0         ptyuf    sdb4       ttydb   ttyy6    video4

fd1u820        lp1         ptyv0    sdb5       ttydc   ttyy7    video40

fd1u830        lp2         ptyv1    sdb6       ttydd   ttyy8    video41

full           mapper      ptyv2    sdb7       ttyde   ttyy9    video42

gscd0          mcd         ptyv3    sdb8       ttydf   ttyya    video43

hda            mcdx        ptyv4    sdb9       ttye0   ttyyb    video44

hda1           mcdx0       ptyv5    sdc        ttye1   ttyyc    video45

hda10          mcdx1       ptyv6    sdc1       ttye2   ttyyd    video46

hda11          mcdx2       ptyv7    sdc10      ttye3   ttyye    video47

hda12          mcdx3       ptyv8    sdc11      ttye4   ttyyf    video48

hda13          mcdx4       ptyv9    sdc12      ttye5   ttyz0    video49

hda14          mem         ptyva    sdc13      ttye6   ttyz1    video5

hda15          midi0       ptyvb    sdc14      ttye7   ttyz2    video50

hda16          midi00      ptyvc    sdc15      ttye8   ttyz3    video51

hda17          midi01      ptyvd    sdc2       ttye9   ttyz4    video52

hda18          midi02      ptyve    sdc3       ttyea   ttyz5    video53

hda19          midi03      ptyvf    sdc4       ttyeb   ttyz6    video54

hda2           midi1       ptyw0    sdc5       ttyec   ttyz7    video55

hda20          midi2       ptyw1    sdc6       ttyed   ttyz8    video56

hda3           midi3       ptyw2    sdc7       ttyee   ttyz9    video57

hda4           misc        ptyw3    sdc8       ttyef   ttyza    video58

hda5           mixer       ptyw4    sdc9       ttyp0   ttyzb    video59

hda6           mixer1      ptyw5    sdd        ttyp1   ttyzc    video6

hda7           mixer2      ptyw6    sdd1       ttyp2   ttyzd    video60

hda8           mixer3      ptyw7    sdd10      ttyp3   ttyze    video61

hda9           mpu401data  ptyw8    sdd11      ttyp4   ttyzf    video62

hdb            mpu401stat  ptyw9    sdd12      ttyp5   urandom  video63

hdb1           nst0        ptywa    sdd13      ttyp6   vbi      video7

hdb10          nst0a       ptywb    sdd14      ttyp7   vbi0     video8

hdb11          nst0l       ptywc    sdd15      ttyp8   vbi1     video9

hdb12          nst0m       ptywd    sdd2       ttyp9   vbi10    vttuner

hdb13          nst1        ptywe    sdd3       ttypa   vbi11    vtx

hdb14          nst1a       ptywf    sdd4       ttypb   vbi12    vtx0

hdb15          nst1l       ptyx0    sdd5       ttypc   vbi13    vtx1

hdb16          nst1m       ptyx1    sdd6       ttypd   vbi14    vtx10

hdb17          null        ptyx2    sdd7       ttype   vbi15    vtx11

hdb18          optcd       ptyx3    sdd8       ttypf   vbi16    vtx12

hdb19          par0        ptyx4    sdd9       ttyq0   vbi17    vtx13

hdb2           par1        ptyx5    sde        ttyq1   vbi18    vtx14

hdb20          par2        ptyx6    sdf        ttyq2   vbi19    vtx15

hdb3           port        ptyx7    sequencer  ttyq3   vbi2     vtx16

hdb4           psaux       ptyx8    sg0        ttyq4   vbi20    vtx17

hdb5           ptmx        ptyx9    sg1        ttyq5   vbi21    vtx18

hdb6           pts         ptyxa    sg10       ttyq6   vbi22    vtx19

hdb7           ptya0       ptyxb    sg11       ttyq7   vbi23    vtx2

hdb8           ptya1       ptyxc    sg12       ttyq8   vbi24    vtx20

hdb9           ptya2       ptyxd    sg13       ttyq9   vbi25    vtx21

hdc            ptya3       ptyxe    sg14       ttyqa   vbi26    vtx22

hdc1           ptya4       ptyxf    sg15       ttyqb   vbi27    vtx23

hdc10          ptya5       ptyy0    sg16       ttyqc   vbi28    vtx24

hdc11          ptya6       ptyy1    sg2        ttyqd   vbi29    vtx25

hdc12          ptya7       ptyy2    sg3        ttyqe   vbi3     vtx26

hdc13          ptya8       ptyy3    sg4        ttyqf   vbi30    vtx27

hdc14          ptya9       ptyy4    sg5        ttyr0   vbi31    vtx28

hdc15          ptyaa       ptyy5    sg6        ttyr1   vbi4     vtx29

hdc16          ptyab       ptyy6    sg7        ttyr2   vbi5     vtx3

hdc17          ptyac       ptyy7    sg8        ttyr3   vbi6     vtx30

hdc18          ptyad       ptyy8    sg9        ttyr4   vbi7     vtx31

hdc19          ptyae       ptyy9    shm        ttyr5   vbi8     vtx4

hdc2           ptyaf       ptyya    sjcd       ttyr6   vbi9     vtx5

hdc20          ptyb0       ptyyb    smpte0     ttyr7   vc       vtx6

hdc3           ptyb1       ptyyc    smpte1     ttyr8   vcc      vtx7

hdc4           ptyb2       ptyyd    smpte2     ttyr9   vcs      vtx8

hdc5           ptyb3       ptyye    smpte3     ttyra   vcs0     vtx9

hdc6           ptyb4       ptyyf    sndstat    ttyrb   vcs1     winradio0

hdc7           ptyb5       ptyz0    sonycd     ttyrc   vcs12    winradio1

hdc8           ptyb6       ptyz1    sr0        ttyrd   vcs13    xda

hdc9           ptyb7       ptyz2    sr1        ttyre   vcs14    xda1

hdd            ptyb8       ptyz3    sr10       ttyrf   vcs15    xda2

hdd1           ptyb9       ptyz4    sr11       ttys0   vcs16    xda3

hdd10          ptyba       ptyz5    sr12       ttyS0   vcs17    xda4

hdd11          ptybb       ptyz6    sr13       ttys1   vcs18    xda5

hdd12          ptybc       ptyz7    sr14       ttyS1   vcs19    xda6

hdd13          ptybd       ptyz8    sr15       ttyS10  vcs2     xda7

hdd14          ptybe       ptyz9    sr16       ttyS11  vcs20    xda8

hdd15          ptybf       ptyza    sr2        ttyS12  vcs21    xdb

hdd16          ptyc0       ptyzb    sr3        ttyS13  vcs22    xdb1

hdd17          ptyc1       ptyzc    sr4        ttyS14  vcs23    xdb2

hdd18          ptyc2       ptyzd    sr5        ttyS15  vcs24    xdb3

hdd19          ptyc3       ptyze    sr6        ttyS16  vcs25    xdb4

hdd2           ptyc4       ptyzf    sr7        ttyS17  vcs26    xdb5

hdd20          ptyc5       radio    sr8        ttyS18  vcs27    xdb6

hdd3           ptyc6       radio0   sr9        ttyS19  vcs28    xdb7

hdd4           ptyc7       radio1   st0        ttys2   vcs29    xdb8

hdd5           ptyc8       radio10  st0a       ttyS2   vcs3     zero

hdd6           ptyc9       radio11  st0l       ttyS20  vcs30

hdd7           ptyca       radio12  st0m       ttyS21  vcs31

hdd8           ptycb       radio13  st1        ttyS22  vcs32

hdd9           ptycc       radio14  st1a       ttyS23  vcs33

```

Merci pour votre aide.

PS . desole pour la typographie mon clavier est encore en americain

----------

## Poischack

avant de monter quoique ce soit il faut créer une partition.

logiquement: fdisk /dev/sdb

----------

## Naoli

OK, mais je ne suis pas du tout habitué à ce genre de chose (ne l'ai fait que dans le cadre du howto de l'installation de gentoo).

Que faut-il faire après ce fdisk /dev/sdb ? J'ai peur de perdre les données...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Enlight

Je ne comprends pas

 *Quote:*   

> Ce que je cherche c est a monter le nouveau disque pour le copier. Mais je ne le trouve pas. 

 

S'il est effectivement nouveau (et donc vide) Poischack +1 sinon ony est pas!

----------

## yoyo

Ben a priori il n'y a rien sur ce disque (sdb)...

fdisk va te permettre de créer des partitions, c'est tout. Il te faudra ensuite les formatter pour pouvoir y copier tes données.

Avant ça, que renvoie un "dmesg|grep -i sdb" ??

EDIT : Enlight Grilled®

----------

## Naoli

```
GENTOO naoli # dmesg|grep -i sdb

SCSI device sdb: 312581809 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 312581809 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sdb: Current: sense key=0x0

 
```

@Enlighted : Non, c'est un disque que j'avais avant, sur un autre PC, je l'insère dans le PC que je suis en train d'utiliser pour le copier. Il est "nouveau" dans ce sens là, mais les données qui sont dessus sont primordiales !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Poischack

Ok donc c'est simple:

mkdir /mnt/dossier

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/dossier

et voila tu peux récuperer les infos de ton disque dans ce dossier.

----------

## Naoli

Merci  :Smile: 

Alors ça donne, après création du dossier 'datarecover'

```
GENTOO naoli # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/datarecover/

mount: /dev/sdb1 est déjà monté ou /mnt/datarecover/ est occupé

```

Donc je tente :

```

GENTOO naoli # umount /dev/sdb1
```

qui donne : 

```

umount: /dev/sdb1: n'est pas monté

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Poischack

mount | grep datarecover

donne quelque chose ?

----------

## Naoli

Non rien :

```
GENTOO naoli # mount | grep datarecover

GENTOO naoli #

```

----------

## palatin

tu pourrais verifier l'état de sdb avec un

```
fdisk /dev/sdb

p

q
```

en gros p pour voir les partitions présentes, puis tu q(uit). c'est sans danger.

----------

## Naoli

Oui je l'ai fait, ça donne cela

```
GENTOO naoli # fdisk /dev/sdb

Le nombre de cylindres pour ce disque est initialisé à 19457.

Il n'y a rien d''incorrect avec cela, mais c'est plus grand que 1024,

et cela pourrait causer des problèmes en fonction pour certaines configurations:

1) logiciels qui sont exécutés à l'amorçage (i.e., vieilles versions de LILO)

2) logiciels d'amorçage et de partitionnement pour d'autres SE

   (i.e., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Commande (m pour l'aide): p

Disque /dev/sdb: 160.0 Go, 160041886208 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 19457 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sdb1               1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS

Commande (m pour l'aide): q
```

----------

## ghoti

 *palatin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> fdisk /dev/sdb
> 
> ...

 

Pour uniquement lister les partitions, il vaut mieux  *Quote:*   

> fdisk -l /dev/sdb

 

Ca revient visuellement au même mais ça évite les accidents  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

OK.

Mais pour mon disque dur alors ?

 :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système
> 
> ...

 

Tu as bien le support NTFS dans ton noyau ?

----------

## Naoli

Oui pas de problème pour le ntfs   :Wink: 

----------

## palatin

tu peux essayer de lui forcer la main en montant ta partition dans un autre dossier et en lui donnant explicitement le le type de partition (via -t)

----------

## Naoli

 :Embarassed: 

Peux-tu détailler s'il te plait ? Tu veux dire :

```

mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/fichier 
```

  :Question: 

----------

## palatin

oui a priori (je n'ai pas acces à linux pour le moment)

----------

## Naoli

```
GENTOO linux # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/datas

mount: /dev/sdb1 est déjà monté ou /mnt/datas est occupé
```

----------

## Enlight

Que dit mount -l ?

----------

## Naoli

```
GENTOO linux # mount -l

/dev/sda7 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/sda5 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda2 on /mnt/win type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)
```

----------

## palatin

question : Est-ce que /proc/mounts et /etc/mtab sont censés avoir les mêmes infos ?

----------

## Naoli

je crois que oui puisqu'on fait un 

```
cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab 
```

dans le howto

----------

## palatin

oui c'est bien ce que je pense, mais est-ce ton cas ?

----------

## Enlight

 *palatin wrote:*   

> question : Est-ce que /proc/mounts et /etc/mtab sont censés avoir les mêmes infos ?

 

Pas forcément, mais chez moi le second est un symlink vers le premier.

edit : question cons, mais les 2 disques sata sont sur le même controlleur, NTFS est en "dur"?

----------

## palatin

Solution bourrine envisageable, tu rajoutes la ligne pour sdb1 à fstab et tu rebootes   :Smile: 

Je sais ça fait un peu technique windows, mais parfois il vaut mieux ça à perdre des heures.

----------

## Naoli

Est-on sûr du résultat ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *palatin wrote:*   

> Solution bourrine envisageable, tu rajoutes la ligne pour sdb1 à fstab et tu rebootes  
> 
> Je sais ça fait un peu technique windows, mais parfois il vaut mieux ça à perdre des heures.

 

changera rien vu qu'il a essayé mount -t $FS $DEVICE $MOUNTPOINT !

----------

## palatin

pour que le système trouve un dossier nouveau quelconque comme occupé et/ou que la partition soit déjà montée, la seule possibilité est que l'info erronée "dev/sdb1 déjà monté" traîne quelque part nan ?

que donnent : 

```
cat /etc/mtab | grep sdb
```

et

```
cat /proc/mounts | grep sdb
```

----------

## Naoli

```
GENTOO linux # cat /etc/mtab | grep sdb

GENTOO linux # cat /proc/mounts | grep sdb

```

[EDIT] en gros, rien.

----------

## palatin

Je séche...

OFF :

Au passage, ton /proc est un bordel, je vois que tu utilises udev et par conséquent seuls les devices réellement présents devraient être lister. Pour celà je te conseille de desactiver un truc qui parle de DEVICE_TARBALL dans /etc/conf.d/rc

Tu as fais quoi avant d'essayer de monter le disque ? tu l'as branché à chaud ? (j'y connais rien en sata).

Pourrait-ce être une question de droits de /dev/sdb1 lors de sa création par udev ?

----------

## Naoli

 *Quote:*   

> Au passage, ton /proc est un bordel, je vois que tu utilises udev et par conséquent seuls les devices réellement présents devraient être lister. Pour celà je te conseille de desactiver un truc qui parle de DEVICE_TARBALL dans /etc/conf.d/rc

 Ok c'est fait

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as fais quoi avant d'essayer de monter le disque ? tu l'as branché à chaud ? (j'y connais rien en sata). 

 

J'ai éteint le PC puis branché le DD.

 *palatin wrote:*   

> Je séche...?

 

Arg   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## palatin

tu refuses de rebooter en cas de bug non reproductible ?

----------

## Naoli

quid ?   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Que renvoient un "fuser -vm /dev/sdb1" et un "fuser -vm /mnt/data" ??

----------

## Naoli

```
GENTOO naoli # fuser -vm /dev/sdb1

GENTOO naoli # fuser -vm /mnt/data

/mnt/data: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

GENTOO naoli #

```

----------

## Naoli

```
GENTOO naoli # fuser -vm /mnt/datas

                     USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND

/mnt/datas           root          1 .rce.  init

                     root          2 .rc..  migration/0

                     root          3 .rc..  ksoftirqd/0

                     root          4 .rc..  migration/1

                     root          5 .rc..  ksoftirqd/1

                     root          6 .rc..  events/0

                     root          7 .rc..  events/1

                     root          8 .rc..  khelper

                     root          9 .rc..  kthread

                     root         12 .rc..  kacpid

                     root        109 .rc..  kblockd/0

                     root        110 .rc..  kblockd/1

                     root        156 .rc..  pdflush

                     root        157 .rc..  pdflush

                     root        158 .rc..  kswapd0

                     root        159 .rc..  aio/0

                     root        160 .rc..  aio/1

                     root        162 .rc..  xfslogd/0

                     root        163 .rc..  xfslogd/1

                     root        164 .rc..  xfsdatad/0

                     root        165 .rc..  xfsdatad/1

                     root        166 .rc..  xfsbufd

                     root        245 .rc..  kseriod

                     root        371 .rc..  kirqd

                     root        662 .rc..  khubd

                     root        807 .rc..  scsi_eh_0

                     root        808 .rc..  usb-storage

                     root       1113 .rc..  khpsbpkt

                     root       1186 .rc..  knodemgrd_0

                     root       1347 .rc..  scsi_eh_1

                     root       1348 .rc..  usb-storage

                     root       1356 .rc..  ata/0

                     root       1357 .rc..  ata/1

                     root       2279 .rc..  scsi_eh_2

                     root       2280 .rc..  scsi_eh_3

                     root       2477 .rc..  kjournald

                     root       3186 frce.  udevd

                     root       9867 frce.  syslog-ng

                     root      10441 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10454 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10455 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10456 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10458 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10460 .r.e.  agetty

                     root      10588 frce.  gdm

                     root      10590 frce.  gdm

                     root      10595 frce.  X

                     naoli     10751 frce.  startkde

                     root      10766 .rce.  ssh-agent

                     naoli     10796 .rce.  kdeinit

                     naoli     10799 .rce.  dcopserver

                     naoli     10801 frce.  klauncher

                     naoli     10804 frce.  kded

                     naoli     10808 frce.  kded

                     naoli     10813 .rce.  kaccess

                     naoli     10816 .rce.  kxkb

                     naoli     10820 .rce.  artsd

                     naoli     10821 .rce.  kwrapper

                     naoli     10823 .rce.  ksmserver

                     naoli     10824 .rce.  kwin

                     naoli     10826 frce.  knotify

                     naoli     10828 frce.  kdesktop

                     naoli     10833 frce.  kicker

                     naoli     10837 .rce.  klipper

                     naoli     10841 .rce.  artsd

                     naoli     10843 frce.  korgac

                     naoli     10846 .rce.  kio_file

                     naoli     10897 .rce.  kio_file

                     naoli     10902 frce.  konqueror

                     naoli     10904 frce.  konqueror

                     naoli     10950 frce.  gconfd-2

                     naoli     10951 frce.  mozilla-launche

                     naoli     10964 frce.  firefox-bin

                     naoli     10969 frce.  firefox-bin

                     naoli     10970 frce.  firefox-bin

                     naoli     10973 frce.  firefox-bin

                     naoli     10986 frce.  konsole

                     naoli     10989 .rce.  bash

                     root      10994 .rce.  su

                     root      10997 .rce.  bash

                     naoli     11315 frce.  firefox-bin

                     naoli     11316 frce.  firefox-bin

                     root      11321 .r.e.  fuser

                     root     montage du noyau   /

                     root     montage du noyau   /boot

                     root     montage du noyau   /mnt/win

```

----------

## ghoti

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> GENTOO naoli # fuser -vm /dev/sdb1
> 
> ...

 

Bon, c'est quoi finalement : /mnt/data ou /mnt/datas ou bien /mnt/datarecover ???

----------

## Naoli

/mnt/data n'existe pas

/mnt/datarecover est le nom du dossier dans lequel je voulais copier l'ensemble du disque dur.

/mnt/datas est un dosier que j'ai créé suite au message palatin 

 *Quote:*   

> tu peux essayer de lui forcer la main en montant ta partition dans un autre dossier et en lui donnant explicitement le le type de partition (via -t)

 

qui me demandait d'en créer un autre

 :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Moi j'attends les réponses à mon avant dernier message!

----------

## Naoli

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Moi j'attends les réponses à mon avant dernier message!

 

Pardon, je n'avais pas vu que tu avais édité.

Non, le NTFS est en module. Je fais un test en le passant en dur. Je n'ai pas compris la question à propos du controleur ...   :Smile: 

----------

## Naoli

Maintenant que le NTFS est en dur, j'ai

```
GENTOO naoli # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/datarecover/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'

```

idem avec mount - t ntfs

----------

## Poischack

T'es sur de l'avoir passé en dur et pas l'avoir enlevé plutot ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Naoli

Oui  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Et surtout d'avoir monter ta partition "/boot" avant d'y copier ton nouveau noyau ??   :Razz: 

----------

## Naoli

C'est à dire ? Elle est montée automatiquement à chaque redémarrage, donc elle l'étiat  :Exclamation: 

```
GENTOO linux # ls /boot

boot                         initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6  System.map

boot.0840                    kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6                   System.map-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

config                       kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6     System.map-2.6.12-gentoo-r6.old

config-2.6.12-gentoo-r6      lost+found                                System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

config-2.6.12-gentoo-r6.old  map                                       vmlinuz

grub                         part.0840                                 vmlinuz-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

```

Non ?

----------

## Enlight

Bah admettons que tu te sois raté, que dit modprobe ntfs (enfin s'il s'appele comme ça le module)

----------

## Naoli

```
GENTOO naoli # modprobe ntfs

FATAL: Module ntfs not found.
```

Pourtant, 

```
        <*> NTFS file system support                                                │ │

  │ │                                    [*]   NTFS debugging support                                                │ │

  │ │                                    [*]   NTFS write support 
```

----------

## yoyo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> C'est à dire ? Elle est montée automatiquement à chaque redémarrage, donc elle l'étiat 
> 
> ```
> GENTOO linux # ls /boot
> 
> ...

 Le fait qu'il y ait des fichiers dans le répertoire /boot ne signifie pas que ta partition sda5 soit montée sur /boot (différence entre répertoire et point de montage / partition).

Que donne un "df -h" ? Tu utilises un "monteur de volume automatique" (gnome-volume-manager, ivman ...) ??

Montre-nous ton "/etc/fstab" stp.

EDIT : c'est normal que ton modprobe ne fonctionne pas puisque tu n'as pas le module ntfs (le support ntfs est inclus dans ton noyau).

----------

## Naoli

Non je n'utilise aucun de ces programmes.

fstab :

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda5               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

#/dev/sda5              /               xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/sda6               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda7               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/graveur    iso9660         defaults,user,ro        0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom      auto            defaults,user           0 0

/dev/sda2               /mnt/win        auto            defaults,noatime,user   0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/datarecover        auto    defaults,noatime,user   0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

```

```
 GENTOO linux # df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sda7              49G  8,6G   38G  19% /

udev                  506M  184K  506M   1% /dev

/dev/sda5              36M   14M   21M  40% /boot

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1    644M  644M     0 100% /mnt/cdrom

none                  506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm

```

Je suppose que c'est pas bon ça...

----------

## yoyo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Je suppose que c'est pas bon ça...

 Il y a en effet un problème puisque sdb1 apparaît dans le fstab mais n'est pas montée.

Essaie de commenter la ligne concernant cette partition dans le fstab; ensuite reboot et essaie de la monter à la main en root et en précisant le système de fichier ("-t ntfs").

----------

## Naoli

Commenter la ligne ? C'est à dire ?

Elle n'était pas là à l'origine, je l'ai mise suite à la suggestion de palatin (je crois), mais ça n'a rien changé.

```

GENTOO cdrom # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/datarecover/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
```

----------

## yoyo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Commenter la ligne ? C'est à dire ?

 tu mais un "#" (dièse) au début de la ligne et tu redémarres.

Avant ça, tu peux faire un "ls /proc/config.gz" ??

PS : J'avais pas vu, mais le support de l'écriture NTFS est expérimental et déconseillé (mais ça ne devrait pas t'empêcher de lire/monter ta partition)...

EDIT : à ce propos, j'ai vu un ebuild ntfsprogs avec le support de fuse. Vous avez testé ?

----------

## Naoli

```
GENTOO naoli # ls /proc/config.gz

/proc/config.gz

```

Après reboot :

```
GENTOO naoli # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb7 /mnt/datarecover/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'
```

pour le EDIT, je ne comprends pas  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> GENTOO naoli # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb7 /mnt/datarecover/
> 
> ...

 Pourquoi sdb7 ??

Sinon, que donne un "zgrep NTFS /proc/config.gz" ??

PS : le EDIT ne te concernait pas forcément ... n'y prête pas attention.   :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

```
naoli@GENTOO ~ $ zgrep NTFS /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

```

J'hallucine   :Shocked: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Naoli wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> GENTOO naoli # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb7 /mnt/datarecover/
> 
> ...

 +1

Tu ne bootes pas sur le noyau que tu as compilé récemment avec le support ntfs en dur. Tu as fait d'autres modif entre temps ??

----------

## Naoli

Pour sdb7, c'est une erreur, mais j'ai le même message avec sdb1.

Je n'i pas fait de modif de kernell entre temps, je ne comprends pas. Dois je refaire un make && make modules_install ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Pour sdb7, c'est une erreur, mais j'ai le même message avec sdb1.
> 
> Je n'i pas fait de modif de kernell entre temps, je ne comprends pas. Dois je refaire un make && make modules_install ?

 

Et tout ce qui va avec à commencer par monter /boot. grep quoique ce soit dans /usr/src/linux/.config est une info non fiable (pour peu que tu soit un tantinet bordélique) c'est pour ça que yoyo tentait le zgrep dans /proc/config.gz car là on est sur de parler de la config du kernel qui tourne en ce moment même.

L'ennui c'est que ce config.gz c'est une option du kernel donc ona pas la garantie que tu l'ais!

----------

## yoyo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Je n'i pas fait de modif de kernell entre temps, je ne comprends pas. Dois je refaire un make && make modules_install ?

 Tu dois surtout copier le noyau généré sur /boot !!! Normalement il est dans "/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/" (si ton lien "/usr/src/linux" pointe bien vers ton noyau en cour).

EDIT : grillé !! Mais pour le config.gz, il l'a (puisqu'il a posté le résultat).

----------

## cylgalad

Une question conne : as-tu formaté la partition ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Naoli

@Yoyo : copier le noyau vers /boot.... Comment ?  :Embarassed: 

@cylgalad: Bien sûr que non, puisque le but est de conserver les données  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> @Yoyo : copier le noyau vers /boot.... Comment ? 
> 
> @cylgalad: Bien sûr que non, puisque le but est de conserver les données 

 

Comme lors de l'install!!!

----------

## Naoli

 *Quote:*   

>  cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
> 
> # cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
> 
> cp .config /boot/config-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

 

Ca je l'ai fait, c'est bien de ça dont il s'agit ?

Je crois que je vais abandonner.

----------

## robinhood

Meu non.

mount /boot

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

tu verifie que ntfs est en dur, et tu sauvegarde

rm -r /lib/modules/*

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-gna-gna

cp System.map /boot/

tu verifie le contenu de /boot et ton grub.conf, et tu reboot.

----------

## yoyo

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> rm -r /lib/modules/*

 Surtout pas ça !!!

Tu vas perdre tous les modules de tous tes autres noyaux ainsi que les modules externes aux sources (nvidia, alsa etc.) !!!

@Naoli : après avoir copié ton  noyau sur /boot (ce que tu fais avec le cp arch/etc. /boot/etc.) il faut indiquer dans ton grub.conf le nouveau nom de ton noyau. Par exemple tu as fait :

- "cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9" (je doute d'ailleurs que tu aies un noyau 2.4 mais bon le nom n'a pas d'importance)

Dans ton grub.conf, tu dois avoir une entrée :

-  *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux Testing
> 
> root (X)
> 
> kernel (X)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sdaY blabla

 

----------

## robinhood

 *Quote:*   

> Surtout pas ça !!!
> 
> Tu vas perdre tous les modules de tous tes autres noyaux ainsi que les modules externes aux sources (nvidia, alsa etc.) !!! 

 

Exact, j'aurai du preciser qu'il faut faire un emerge ati-drivers ou nvidia-kernel et emerge alsa-driver apres reboot.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Naoli

Etant en plein déménagement, j'abandonne ici.... par faute de temps et de forces....

Je le reprendrai plus tard... Merci à tous  :Smile:  merci beaucoup

----------

